# Spring swarms



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

The sooner the better.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

In MO the first swarms happen near the end of Apr. For you maybe a week later. This year it could be a bit early due to warm weather. 

Watch the swarm threads here on beesource; as they increase in the south and work their way up to north (it's like a wave).


----------



## SHAWHANBEEK (Feb 7, 2016)

FlowerPlanter said:


> In MO the first swarms happen near the end of Apr. For you maybe a week later. This year it could be a bit early due to warm weather.
> 
> Watch the swarm threads here on beesource; as they increase in the south and work their way up to north (it's like a wave).


What he said... You can also look at the previous seasons on the swarm date thread. It came early last year and is looking like an early one this year too..


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

enus75 said:


> I was wondering I live north of Baltimore In Maryland when you guys would put swarm traps outs


I have hives in Carney and Fork, MD. I am planning on getting swarm boxes out near the third or fourth week of March. Last year I was late in getting 3 boxes out, and did not get a single swarm in the boxes.

I went into my Carney hives this past Saturday; I did not see any drones or drone brood. If I start seeing drones around the first of March (or earlier) I will try to get the boxes out earlier.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

enus75 said:


> I was wondering I live north of Baltimore In Maryland when you guys would put swarm traps outs


April 1st.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I guess it depends on how many traps you have. I know it is a waste but I try to get my traps out at the beginning of march. I find it always takes a lot longer to put them out then I plan for and april is when gardening starts and mushroom season and all other types of things. I just like getting it done really early so it is done for sure. I also leave the traps out all year and just bait a bunch. I had 16 traps out and it actually takes a bit more time to get them all right and it needs to be done at what normally turns out to be a busy time.

Just something to think about.
gww


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Swarms here start about may 4th or there abouts.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

Built 6 today for a total of 15 last of march for me. Caught 14 last year


----------

